# Helloo from me and the mice <:3( )~~



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

I am Marnie, 17, 18 on the 30th of the month  I am Marnie1990 off previous forum by the way. I have 9 breeding Mice and 4 pet mice.

Girls <3
Self Chocolate Longhair - Pippin
Self Black - Pop
Self Black - Merry
Siamese - Shadowfax

Boys<3
Dove & Tan - Gandalf
Agouti - Gimli
Black & Tan - Frodo
Broken Chocolate & Tan - Sam
Broken Dove & Tan - Munster

Pets<3
Broken Black & Tan - Dagger
Broken Black & Tan - Zoro
Broken Black & Tan - Ziggy
Black & Tan - Mickey

Sorry Had to play with the colours lol


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Marnie, Welcome over... :dance


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Hiyar!


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Helloooooooo


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

Howdy!


----------

